# Hi Mod carbon



## c´dale jekyll (Mar 16, 2013)

I wanted to ask if this is "normal"??


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Normal? Probably not. 

A problem. Highly unlikely. 

Looks like a dimple in the carbon under the paint. It was made that way and will most likely be fine.


----------



## c´dale jekyll (Mar 16, 2013)

thanks, 
should I send it on reclamation?


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

My 2012 Supersix 2012 has similar dimples on the front fork.. Curious on recommendations


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd check for cracks there occasionally but I doubt it will catastrophically fail so until a crack appears I wouldn't do anything about it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Nothing to worry IMO. If you want to be extra careful, let your shop have a look. They'll likely say it's fine but if something ever happens, they will have seen it and given you an official 'go'...


----------



## c´dale jekyll (Mar 16, 2013)

It will be the best solution, thanks 

otherwise I am from Slovakia, 
so fingers crossed Sagan, 
what you say he is good?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

c´dale jekyll said:


> It will be the best solution, thanks
> 
> otherwise I am from Slovakia,
> so fingers crossed Sagan,
> what you say he is good?


Sagan's beyond good! 

By the way, here it's a road bike forum... nothing wrong with that and in this case it doesn't matter much but if you ever have questions that are more mountain bike specific, you'll probably have better luck getting fast, knowledgable answers by posting in the mountain bike forum. Some people here might still be helpful but there are many people with Jekylls and more experience with these bikes at forums.mtbr.com/cannondale...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

My F29 C3 have some of those in the chanistay/seatstay area and it is something I've had on some other carbon bikes. Nothing to worry about imho but have your shop take a look at it anyway.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Trade it on a CAAD 10 and you won't have these issues


----------

